# Seeking Game in Northern VA



## The_Gneech (Sep 18, 2003)

EDIT: I'm pretty much set for the moment, thanks all!

I'm almost always the GM in my current group, and I need to be a player for a while! Looking for D&D 3.x, LotR, BESM d20, Star Wars, furry (Ironclaw/Furry Pirates), Traveller, pulp adventure, martial arts, swashbuckler, schlocky space opera (Wing Commander d20 would rule) ... open to lots of others. I prefer good heroes fighting for noble causes ... angst and tragedy leave me cold. Prefer to game with "postgraduate" adults, so to speak.

I am a longtime gamer, and have published materials for White Wolf and West End Games before they went belly-up.

Reston/Fairfax area preferred, but willing to commute a bit if necessary. Pretty much available only on weekends, sorry! E-mail: thegneech at comcast dot net.

   -The Gneech


----------



## MarauderX (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey, I DM a 3.5 game in NoVA and we are looking for another player.  There are 4 so far, and when I commented that I wouldn't be changing encounter CRs to match only the 4 of them it was followed by a 'response for help' - either another player or an NPC.  
I live in northern Alexandria, along Route 1, between Old Town and Crystal City.  We game every other Tuesday and we are about to have our 7th session next week.  You can read the story hour here.  Let me know if you are interested -
~John


----------



## The_Gneech (Apr 9, 2004)

Erf -- I don't think I could regularly make Tuesday night in Alexandria. I have a friend who lives out that way who I'll point to your post, tho. Thanks!

   -The Gneech


----------



## SCTrojanX (Apr 15, 2004)

MY wife and I live in Alexandria and really need a game to join. I'm 33 and a have played just under 25 years in practically every system known. My wife is 29 and has been playing 3e for about 2 years with a bit of d20 Star Wars thrown in. 

We have been without a game since we moved here last September and are jones-ing for a good D&D group.


----------



## The_Gneech (Apr 15, 2004)

SCTrojanX said:
			
		

> MY wife and I live in Alexandria and really need a game to join. I'm 33 and a have played just under 25 years in practically every system known. My wife is 29 and has been playing 3e for about 2 years with a bit of d20 Star Wars thrown in.
> 
> We have been without a game since we moved here last September and are jones-ing for a good D&D group.




Meep! This thead was dormant forever and suddenly I'm getting flooded!  I think I better pull it ... my group has recently mushroomed from three to five, so I think we're good to go for the moment. Thanks, tho!

You might want to check with MaruaderX (see above) or Calico Jack (see this thread for details).

   -The Gneech


----------

